
Federal Toxmap Shutters, Raising the Ire of Pollution Researchers - threatofrain
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/federal-toxmap-shutters-raising-the-ire-of-pollution-researchers/
======
brian-armstrong
I never understood wind. I know windmills very much, I have studied it better
than anybody. I know it is very expensive. They are made in China and Germany
mostly, very few made here, almost none, but they are manufactured,
tremendous—if you are into this—tremendous fumes and gases are spewing into
the atmosphere. You know we have a world, right?

The world is tiny compared to the universe."So tremendous, tremendous amount
of fumes and everything. You talk about the carbon footprint, fumes are
spewing into the air, right spewing, whether it is China or Germany, is going
into the air.

A windmill will kill many bald eagles. After a certain number, they make you
turn the windmill off, that is true. By the way, they make you turn it off.
And yet, if you killed one, they put you in jail. That is OK. But why is it OK
for windmills to destroy the bird population? You want to see a bird
graveyard, go under a windmill someday. You will see more dead birds than
you've ever seen in your life.

------
threatofrain
> In 2018, the NLM launched a major update to Toxmap. But then, earlier this
> year, the Library announced that it would be shuttering the Toxicology Data
> Network, or Toxnet, the database collection that includes Toxmap. Many of
> its components would migrate to other NLM sites. But Toxmap, the
> organization announced, would be retired.

> When asked about the concerns of researchers and other Toxmap devotees, as
> well as for more information about the upkeep cost and usage rate of Toxmap,
> the National Library of Medicine declined to answer questions, saying only
> in an email message: “We are not scheduling interviews regarding the
> sunsetting of Toxmap.”

